# Scrap spider



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

My wife went to her friends to bake cookies and sent her friends husband here to play with tools. He just got a welder a month ago and cant seem to get anything to weld. He was itching to make his first, well, anything. So we dove into all of my many many many scrap piles, bins and trays. I recon we did ok for shooting from the hip and just welding crap together. Weld two sprokets together and work out


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

and yes thats rust welded to clean as well as galvanized with zero prep. Gotta love flux core. Cleaning it would have killed the whole junk look


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 21, 2014)

That's cool, Chuck. An attack spider for the shop.  :lmao:


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

I let him take it home. He's gonna put a light in the glass jar and hang it up side down from the roof in his garage. Poor guy took 5ft of wire to tack one nail ahahahahaha

I'll tell you what, getting a soft nail to stick to dirty 1/2 is a nice balancing act brother.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 21, 2014)

You did good getting that lid welded without melting it.

Cheers Phil


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

The lid is not welded. I drilled an undersized hole and thread 1/2 bolt in it then made a back plate to go over that for support. The bolt is welded to the sprockets.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 21, 2014)

That. 
Is. 
Awesome.


I like it. I do agree cleaning it up would kill the grunge-post-apocalyptic vibe.  

Although you'd better hope She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed doesn't come face to face with it just as she turns on the light.  That might end badly.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 21, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> The lid is not welded. I drilled an undersized hole and thread 1/2 bolt in it then made a back plate to go over that for support. The bolt is welded to the sprockets.




 It's a little late but if he is going to light it you could have used a 3/8-24 bolt bored thru and the socket would have screwed to it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Dec 21, 2014)

That's awesome! Get a RGB color changing LED for the jar. They change colors, Red, Green, Blue. (Hence the RGB.)


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

The light was an after thought. The rear end was supposed to be a larger sprocket. He found one of the wifes mason jars (I'm from the south, we drink out of them) and thought it was a great fit. Had he mentioned it before we could have used alot of other options. I even have parts from some lights, or just center drilled the bolt even. Great idea Bill 

He was happy as could be just for making something. He's never had any real tools so it's all new to him. His first idea he wanted to make was measured in golf balls ahahahaha. Golf ball was the head so that became his scale. 

I got a drill press and some other hand power tools for him. He has ideas, just needs a way to get them made. I sympathize with that plight.





Bill Gruby said:


> It's a little late but if he is going to light it you could have used a 3/8-24 bolt bored thru and the socket would have screwed to it.
> 
> "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

And I mean he used a golf ball to measure his stock ahahaha


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 21, 2014)

Also I would like to mention..... If your welding anything that matters, use clean material. Flux core are great in they will eat paint, oil, rust, they dont care. But your weld will be contaminated and likely ugly with alot of splatter. So clean your stock and your ground location


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 21, 2014)

What a great idea !!!
looks great!
:thumbzup3:


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 22, 2014)

Pretty neat!  I like it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

